

Modern Perl Released as Free ePub - chromatic
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2011/02/share-the-modern-perl-epub.html

======
pasbesoin
To clarify, in case anyone thinks this is a repeat without clicking through:
It's been available as a PDF, but now is available in ePub format, as well.

Thanks, chromatic! I guess now I really do have to buy a hard copy, as well --
show my support.

